

$10,000 Platform Hack off - crxnamja
http://platform.eventbrite.com
Win $10,000 for the application that gets the most users after 24 hours.
======
pg
This seems slightly fishy. How can an event that's just announced claim to
have 300 people coming?

~~~
PStamatiou
My reasoning for it not being fishy is that it's part of Community Next so
it's not just some random event. Noah Kagan/Andrew Chen have been planning
this for a long time, flying out top 100 FaceBook devs etc. >
[http://flickr.com/search/?q=communitynext&z=t&s=int](http://flickr.com/search/?q=communitynext&z=t&s=int)

------
crxnamja
We are expecting to have around 300 people attend.

~~~
PStamatiou
how many burritos will be in attendance?

